# South Haven Coho's??



## Bvisser (Feb 5, 2011)

Its going to be near 70 degrees all week and I am itching to get the boat out. What are the chances the coho fishin' will heat up before this weekend? Anyone planning on going out? Also this is my first year intentionally fishin for cohos. Does anyone have any good pointers? The boat is all fitted for King trolling so I have most of the gear, but any lures, speeds, rigging tips, ect?


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Should be starting up soon. Last year we used small planner boards and different size rapalas thin fin etc. that ranged in depth from 5-15. Location will depend on the weather and water temp and mud line out there. Speed 1.8 to 2.8 usually. Granted I've only fished them a doz times or so from a boat.


----------



## Casey Gibson (Apr 20, 2009)

If the water cleans up it should be good! Yesterday in St Joe water visibility was around 6" we got 2 cohos but marked alot of fish. Water temps are 45 degrees so it is perfect 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

They're knocking the snot out of them by Gary........won't be long until they migrate north....


----------



## Bvisser (Feb 5, 2011)

Do most of you run flat lines with body baits, run off boards? What are some good colors?


----------



## Casey Gibson (Apr 20, 2009)

I run mine behind inline boards. Some old faithful ones are 1/4 oz. Gold n black hot n tots, orange and black thin fins, gold n orange grappler shads, j11 orange rapalas, z dodgers with green peanut fly, 6" orange swim wizz with peanut fly behind it. Stinger scorpion spoons in gold or orange colors. Good luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Casey Gibson (Apr 20, 2009)

The z dodger I run 5 foot back and 5 foot down off a rigger and the spoons I run off riggers or 1-2 colors of leadcore. The cohos will come right up in the prop wash and hit the fly!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

If you do a search for "coho" in the "Cold Water Species Fishing" forums... you will get all the reading you could want on them!! Read thru some of the threads and most all of your questions will be answered in those threads.

You'll even get a link back to this thread too!!


----------



## gunnut04 (Apr 23, 2011)

I caugth 2 coho and a white fish the other day.


----------

